# Tire valve Extensions



## dawright42 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm going to get new tires for my Class A.  I know what tires to use & I know the minimum dual spacing. I can't find anyone who knows diddly squat about valve extensions. Who carries them & whats best ? I think I want the mesh bendable type. But I also need a 90 degree turn for the outside tire.

Thanks in advance !!!

I love this forum & listen alot

Would join in more but I type too slow

Dean


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 5, 2008)

Re: Tire valve Extensions

That's alright, Dean. We read real slow, too.  :clown: 

I marked a set of extensions in the Camping World catalog. I was going to do a bit of searching to see if they would be the best for my purpose.

The brand names are "ZIP" and "AIR MASTERS" valve extenders or dual-tire inflators. 

They mount with brackets that are PopRivited onto your center hub or there are some models that mount into the holes in the rims.


----------



## dawright42 (Jun 5, 2008)

Re: Tire valve Extensions

Thanks, Paul


----------



## vanole (Jun 6, 2008)

Re: Tire valve Extensions

dawright42,

I just bought 8 new tires for the M/H and was tired of the braided extensions and talked witht the Goodyear folks at Kramer Tire Truck Center here in Norfolk Va.  Got metal valve stems and extensions all around that have let me do away with the braided extensions.  All are easily accessible with and air chuck and it makes it as easy to air up.  Also feel a little better with my TPMS valve stem covers on the metal extenders than braided.  I know I coud have gotten the same thing at Colony Tire Company.  I know both Colony and Kramer Tire are big outfits in Virginia so if you have one of their truck centers in you area you may want to swing by them to see what they have to offer.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## dawright42 (Jun 8, 2008)

Re: Tire valve Extensions

Thanks Paul,

Got my answers today(actually yseterday) . Called Monaco -- they knew who made my wheels & covers. Wheel Master (800-325-9484) .WM knew exactly what I was talking about . The ones I have now haven't leaked for 2 yrs . So I'm going with the same . I'm going to Camping World tomorow & will check theirs out anyway. 

Thanks for ur input

Dean


----------



## dawright42 (Jun 8, 2008)

Re: Tire valve Extensions

Thanks Jeff,

I don't have Kramer or Colony Tire up here in Alexandria, Va.  These tire co don't want to deal with extenders!! 
Do ur dualies have stainless steel covers ? My extenders need to be about 15'' long.  I'm also installing TP&Heat Sensors--internally. I don't like the braided type either but my old ones haven't leaked in 2 yrs .

Dean


----------



## vanole (Jun 8, 2008)

Re: Tire valve Extensions

Dean,

Not sure what the wheels are made of when I bought the coach (07 Dynasty) I think the option was Aluminum but they sure look like stainless steel when all shined up.  Now the wheel cover (insert) that ges over the hub may a different metal never payed much attention to it.  Make sure if you go with the braided extenders you get the right size for the tires on your coach.  Bought a set once off the internet (no problem returning them) that when they showed were for 19 inch tires way to small for what was on the coach.

Kramer down here would have put my braided extenders back on if I wanted.  I just wanted to get away from them.  I did leave all the mounts on the hubs if I ever decide to go back to them.  I have had the braided extensions on both of the M/H's I have owned the 00 Diplomat and present one and never had a problem with them either I just decide to get a different route.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## glennis (Jun 21, 2008)

Re: Tire valve Extensions

Hi, Dawright45,
                      If you want tire valve extensions that will pretty much last for as long as your M/H will,
may I suggest, The Tire Man. I tried a few others and found them not very good, the ones from the tire man are fantastic, a little more expensive but well worth it. He sells them all over the world. Sends instructions with them and even accepts toll free calls if you are having problems putting them on or your garage is. This is the info on his card, ( Contact Chuck @ Tire Man) (888) 889-8996 /(760-446 3546)  E-Mail: tire-man@ridgenet.net www.ridgecrest.ca.us/-tireman/valve.html.
Also very nice people and excellent service.
                              Chas-O. Alberta.


----------

